# Really Really Sad News



## petkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

I was going to get Leolop for our playtime andhe was laying on his side dead in his cage. I am sodevasted. I only had him a week but was soattached. He seemed so healthy and robust. 

Rest in Peace Leolop Feb 3, 2007- March 15, 2007


----------



## Katrina (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that. I know you were so excited to have Leolop.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry:cry4:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. He was so young...

I'm going to move this to Rainbow Bridge so folks can share their condolances there.

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 16, 2007)

I am sorry Petkeeper.... :sad:

No matter how long we had them, it always hurts when we lose them.
Binky Free Leolop ... Too YoungTo LeaveForRainbowBridge.:bunnyangel:

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, Im so sorry to hear this. What a beautiful little boy. Rest in Peace little one ray:


----------



## missyscove (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for yout loss. Do you have any idea why?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't believe this. 

I'm so sorry.

Leolop:rainbow:.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry, Leolop was such a gorgeous boy and I just loved looking at his photo's. :sad:

Binky free Leo :rainbow::angel::rainbow:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, Shannon, I'm so sorry about Leolop. 

Binky free, sweet baby boy.


----------



## petkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you all. I am not sure whathappened...I am waiting to hear from the breeder. I amthinking maybe he was just to young...I thought he was to young but shesaid he was eating and drinking and doing well and had not interest inmom...which he was eating and drinking well, but maybe it was all justto much. I am not sure if the breeder will want a necropsydone or not. I will keep you all posted. 

The hardest part is my 5 year old daughter...we have hadastring a pet deathslately when it rains, itpoors..we have lostto old age a ferret, and amouse. My dog had puppies and one had a cleft palate and hadto be put to sleep...so it has been hard for her.and she is taking themreally hard. This one was so unexpected it is hard to explainthat nature does what is best.

Thank you all for being here...it helps so much to talk to animal lovers who understand.

S.


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Leolop  He was such a beautiful little boy!! 

It is tragic to lose them so young...and I know that you can get soattached to a darling pet so quickly! One week is well and truly longenough to fall head over heels in love with a special animal.

Binky free little Leolop!

:angelandbunny:

Hugs
Fiona


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 16, 2007)

Binky-free little Leolop....:rainbow::angelandbunny:ray:for you and your daughter, especially....


----------



## Michaela (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no, I can't believe this....I am so sorry....:sad:

Binky free at the bridge Leolop:rainbow:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. He was such a lovely bunbun.

Binky free to bunny heaven, Leolop:bunnyangel::rainbow:!


_- Amy_


----------



## f_j (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, he was a beautiful bunny. Poor little guy


----------

